# Clowning around



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

I am seeking a list of selections that is in any way related to clowns. Thanks, in advance, for your input.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2013)

Where's my list of top 10 modernist posters when I need it...


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

arcaneholocaust said:


> Where's my list of top 10 modernist posters when I need it...


Hey! Musical selections, please. LOL!!


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Stravinsky: Petrouchka
Satie: Parade
Gubaidulina: Transformation http://www.realtimearts.net/article/93/9605
Brecht-Hindemith: Lehrstück http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Baden-Baden_Lesson_on_Consent
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pierrot_Lunaire
Debussy: General Lavine http://www.allmusic.com/composition/général-lavine-eccentric-prelude-for-piano-l-123-6-mc0002500335
Arensky: Suite no.2, Silhouettes http://www.allmusic.com/album/arens...-from-the-ballet-egyptian-nights-mw0001857007

Maybe: 
Stravinsky: Circus Polka


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Pagliacci - Leoncavallo


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2013)

Prokofiev, _Chout_

And maybe _Trapeze,_ too? Only the quintet has survived.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Don't forget Kucik's Entry of the Gladiators! Not originally about clowns, but later....

Also, Chadwick's Symphonic Sketches might have something to do with clowns. Or something on this disk:










(I had once thought I'd figured out what that art had to do with the music, but I've forgotten.)


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

Mendelssohn's "Dance of the Clowns" from A Midsummer Night's Dream?


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Francois Couperin - L'Arlequine, for harpsichord (Pièces de clavecin, IV, 23e ordre) 

On second thought the Harlequin and the clown are only distantly related.


----------



## Perotin (May 29, 2012)

Alfred Schnittke: Clowns and children


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

Busoni wrote a one-act opera "Arlecchino."


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

science said:


> Don't forget Kucik's Entry of the Gladiators! Not originally about clowns, but later....
> 
> Also, Chadwick's Symphonic Sketches might have something to do with clowns. Or something on this disk:
> 
> ...


The scariest album cover I've ever seen!


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

science said:


>


Who on earth thought this cover was a good idea?...


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

^^^I can now fully understand why some people are scared of clowns.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Filmscore by Nina Rota:
Fellini ~ Clowns


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Kabalevsky's "The Comedians" is about a group of travelling buffoons and the famous Gallop is a very clownish piece.
What about "Till Eulenspiegel" ?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Well, they got really tired of all his merry pranks.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

hpowders said:


> ^^^I can now fully understand why some people are scared of clowns.


That is exactly what that cover made me think.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

science said:


> That is exactly what that cover made me think.


Reminds me of that Seinfeld episode with crazy Joe Divola dressed up as Pagliacci, confronting Kramer near the theater, the latter admitting to him of being terrified of clowns!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I second Kabalevsky Comedians, and Prokofiev Chout.

Also Prokofiev's Love for 3 Oranges Suite! There's a particular movement called the Ridiculous Fellows, but the majority of the movements in that suite have to do with clowns and comedy.

I was inspired to post this too, for anyone's intrigue:




:tiphat:


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I second Kabalevsky Comedians...


And it's Kabalevsky's birthday today (almost)!


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

violadude said:


> Who on earth thought this cover was a good idea?...


Hannibal Lecter, maybe? :devil:


----------

